# hedgehog diet to lose weight



## Awsimical (Nov 24, 2012)

I know this has been posted many times, but I am very confused with what to do and its just giving me a headache, because I don't understand how to add the percentages of different cat foods or even what percentages are required, I've been trying to figure it out for an hour with no information it seems on this site about it, but I need a blend of cat foods that will be low fat and healthy for my hedgehog to lose weight on, because I have a feeling what the breeder gave me is a bit fatty and she hardly ever runs on her wheel, and now can't role into a ball, I don't really know how to pick a good mixture of food, so if you have one that works please post what you use, and how much of it you use (example: you use cat food type A and cat food type B, they come in many different sized bags, do you mix a 50/50 ratio or 2/3 type A and 1/3 type B, or other?) I'm sorry but I've never done this, and I don't want to use the breeders food, please help.

P.S. -- please don't use abbreviations as I have no clue what they stand for, thanks.


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

I use natural balance green pea and duck reduced calorie version as well as wellness healthy weight and a half tablespoon of each. I have also made meatballs to add lots of vitamins and nutrients and hopefully fill her up a bit. Mine will not run on her wheel, she has a 2 x 3 c&c cage and play time out of her cage very morning till I have to go to work and on weekends till she gets tired (which can be several hours) ensuring that they get some other exercise when they won't use the wheel is very important. I know with mine it still feels like a constant battle to keep the weight of even know both food are weight control kinds. This is what I do,of course there are lots of options


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

As far as exact percentages, etc. I don't have any good advice, however, in the opinion of a vet I just spoke to, many cat foods are high in carbs. So try to make sure the food does not have a bunch of grains or rice, etc.
Also, how much are you feeding? I mean, are you just free feeding or do you give a certain # of teaspoons of this or that.
Some hedgehogs will just eat and eat if you give them that option.
-Susan H.


----------



## Awsimical (Nov 24, 2012)

shmurciakova said:


> how much are you feeding? I mean, are you just free feeding or do you give a certain # of teaspoons of this or that.
> Some hedgehogs will just eat and eat if you give them that option.
> -Susan H.


About 1-2 tablespoons a day


----------

